# Frontier medical college



## Farhan khan (Dec 31, 2011)

How good is this college?i mean how famous it is

frontier medical college is affiliated with bahria university and is established in 1996.
the oldest private and the third medical college after ayub and khyber medical college to be established in KPK province

beside this it is also approved for the USMLE exam


----------



## sandal ashraf (Aug 23, 2011)

one of the best college in pakistan as well as world wide


----------



## shaman.adil (Aug 19, 2009)

^ A bit of an exaggeration


----------



## potterhead (Nov 27, 2008)

shaman.adil said:


> ^ A bit of an exaggeration


that's an underestimation.


----------



## Farhan khan (Dec 31, 2011)

anyone know about its result reputations?

and how good a degree of bahria university compare to other major medical degrees like

UHS,FUMC,KMU,AKU? and blah blah


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

shaman.adil said:


> ^ A bit of an exaggeration


I second that!



Farhan khan said:


> anyone know about its result reputations?
> 
> and how good a degree of Bahria university compare to other major medical degrees like
> 
> UHS,FUMC,KMU,AKU? and blah blah


Its right there at the top with them!


----------



## TheDoc (Jun 25, 2010)

shaman.adil said:


> ^ A bit of an exaggeration


That's quite an understatement!

I think Frontier should first get a functional hospital which has enough patients in them to actually teach it's students, before calling itself a "medical college".


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

TheDoc said:


> That's quite an understatement!
> 
> I think Frontier should first get a functional hospital which has enough patients in them to actually teach it's students, before calling itself a "medical college".


it has two hospitals,shahina jamil teaching hospital and king Abdullah hospital mansehra (dhq) ...if the hospitals are not up to the standards then why did pmdc not close it?????????????For your information it has successfully completed 18 years of professional excellence and I never heard any pmdc objections about college....you are not supposed to be judge of inspecting the medical colleges.....!lol#baffled


----------



## saim_ali56 (May 3, 2012)

*FMC merit?*

somebody from FMC plz help me out with the merit thinggy.. my fsc marks are bothering me big time cuz they are just way too low.. 723 only.. so plz let me knw the cut off merits of mbbs & bds for last yr? .. and do i have any chances to get in with this low marks on a local seat?? ... waiting !


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

saim_ali56 said:


> somebody from FMC plz help me out with the merit thinggy.. my fsc marks are bothering me big time cuz they are just way too low.. 723 only.. so plz let me knw the cut off merits of mbbs & bds for last yr? .. and do i have any chances to get in with this low marks on a local seat?? ... waiting !


1. FMC: I'm not in FMC, but the merit for FMC would be definitely be lower than or equal to that of CMH (i.e.65%- found it on the net). One more thing, the last date the college stated to receive application forms was 10 Aug for students within Pak and 20 Aug for overseas students. In addition, they have their own entry test in form of MCQs based on fsc course. Also, the eligibility criteria states anyone with 60% marks in FSc can apply. Selected candidates are sent letters and told the timing of the entry test they are to give. Check the college's website for further information. 

2. MERIT : The MBBS merit cut of for 2012 is 82.5% and that for BDS is 80% (not sure about BDS). 
3. CHANCES: If you score well in the entry test, you selection chances will increase hopefully.

Good Luck!


----------



## imrankharal (Sep 20, 2010)

apply on overseas you will be selected .It is the cheapest college in pakistan on overseas basis.....


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

imrankharal said:


> apply on overseas you will be selected .It is the cheapest college in pakistan on overseas basis.....


true


----------



## saim_ali56 (May 3, 2012)

rizwan : well as far as i knw 65/66% merit of cmh was for bds.. whereas mbbs merit was somewhat in between 75-76% .

imran & shani : i've alreaady applied for a local seat so nothing could be done now .. btw shani khan dnt u think i've any chances for getting in at a local seat??


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

saim_ali56 said:


> rizwan : well as far as i knw 65/66% merit of cmh was for bds.. whereas mbbs merit was somewhat in between 75-76% .
> 
> imran & shani : i've alreaady applied for a local seat so nothing could be done now .. btw shani khan dnt u think i've any chances for getting in at a local seat??


You might have slight chance because I have heard Fsc result was low this year but you need atleast 800 marks to get on open merit seat!


----------



## saim_ali56 (May 3, 2012)

ok ! thank u ..


----------

